# Snipe hunting Georgia style



## DRBugman85 (Jan 31, 2017)

Had a fair snipe hunt,lots of birds and it's early for the Snipe the year.Hopefully Saturday will be as good.4 hunters and a lot of missing.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice hunt


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 31, 2017)

Very glad to see there are still good numbers of those great little birds around.  Spent many hours hunting them here in Georgia years ago.  They were the only consistently good bird hunting  in the state on public land.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 2, 2017)

Very nice. I killed a bunch in Louisiana.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 2, 2017)

Can't beat that.


----------



## Snookpimpin (Feb 2, 2017)

love hunting them birds lotssssssssss of shooting lol


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 3, 2017)

It like hunting doves on steroids just add MUD.Sporty birds and moves that can make winchester happy about the ammo that gets burn..


----------



## ckasten2 (Feb 10, 2017)

I'd love to get out there and chase those buggers this weekend. The dog is getting restless in the 'burbs. Anyone interested?


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 11, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Feb 11, 2017)

ckasten2 said:


> I'd love to get out there and chase those buggers this weekend. The dog is getting restless in the 'burbs. Anyone interested?



I went last weekend, too much water and no birds?


----------

